# DSL Modem Speedport vs. FRITZ!Box



## Lyph (20. Mai 2014)

Hallo Community!

Es sieht so aus als würde sich mein Speedport W 503V langsam aber sicher verabschieden und Ersatz muss her.

Nun schwanke ich zwischen dem Speedport W 724V für 129,99€ (im Telekom-Shop) oder einer FRITZ!Box.

Das Modem müsste IP-TV tauglich sein, da ich einen Entertain Tarif bei der Telekom habe. Ganz wichtig ist auch ein Anschluss für ein analoges Telefon. Beim WLAN würde mir schon b/g/n reichen, da ich a/c derzeit eh nicht nutzen könnte. Von der Sendeleistung muss es über eine Etage senden so 10 Meter Luftlinie.

Man hört ja nicht mehr allzuviel Gutes über die Speedports. Könntet ihr mir ein FRITZ!Box-Modem empfehlen, welches die oben geschilderten Anforderungen erfüllt und qualitativ dem Speedport überlegen ist ohne das dreifache zu kosten? 

Wäre der AVM FRITZ!Box 7390 Wlan Router für 189€ empfehlenswert?


----------



## ASD_588 (20. Mai 2014)

> n Entertain Tarif bei der Telekom


16K, 50K?


FRITZ!Box 7360 | AVM - Heimnetz mit FRITZ! - DSL, LTE, Kabel, WLAN, DECT und Powerline
oder die was du genant hast.


----------



## K3n$! (20. Mai 2014)

Von der 7390 lässt du lieber die Finger. Die hat leider ein sau schlechtes Modem 
Die Speedports halte ich für überteuert.

Persönlich würde ich jetzt auch zur 7360 raten, evtl. kommt auch eine 7270v3 als Gebrauchtware in Frage.


----------



## Lyph (20. Mai 2014)

Aktuell sind es "nur" 16k. Okay das mit dem schlechteren Modem im 7390 hatte ich auch eben gelesen, was dieses Modell für mich ausschließt.

Also ihr könnt einem das 7360-Modell ans Herz legen? Würde über Amazon 140€ kosten.

Die große Schwester in Form vom 7490-Modell (229€) sollte man gar nicht in seine Überlegungen einbeziehen? Wenn man so in Richtung kommende neue Wohnung mit hoffentlich VDSL-Anbindung nachdenkt?

Das Modem soll viele Jahre gute Dienste leisten.


----------



## Robstar85 (20. Mai 2014)

Mit dem Speedport W724V könntest du WLAN to go nutzen und somit kostenlos an allen Telekom Hotspots surfen. Das war für mich das ausschlaggebende Argument zum Kauf. 
Bin mit dem Speedport absolut zufrieden. Man hat wahrscheinlich mit ner Fritzbox mehr Einstellungsmöglichkeiten und spielerein, die ich persönlich aber eh nich nutze. Das Ding soll einfach nur laufen und das tut es auch.

Überlegenswert wäre auch das Gerät auf Miete zu nehmen. Wenns mal kaputt geht oder neue Modelle mit neuen Funktionen rauskommt, kannst du es kostenlos austauschen.


----------



## Lyph (20. Mai 2014)

Von dem "WLAN TO GO" höre ich jetzt zum ersten Mal und es klingt sehr interessant. Vielleicht ist man mit dem Speedport W724 V für 110€ doch nicht schlecht beraten...


----------



## K3n$! (21. Mai 2014)

Naja, wann braucht man schon mal unterwegs WLAN? So gut wie jeder hat doch mittlerweile einen Mobilfunkvertrag mit Datenflatrate. 
Dabei gibt es dann natürlich auch Nachteile, wie zum Beispiel die geringere Bandbreite und die Flächendeckung von Wlan to go. 
Ich meine: Wer hat zuhause einen Speedport W724v und hat die Option aktiviert? Das werden wohl nicht so viele sein. 

Bei der Fritzbox hast du halt eine gute Box, mit deutlich mehr Funktionen (vor allem nützliche) und wenn du mal bei Ebay Kleinanzeigen schaust, 
findest du schon Boxen ab 60€. Wenn du dann noch nach der Rechnung fragst (für die 5 Jahres-Garantie), bist du auf jeden Fall besser dran
als mit dem Speedport. 

Aber das ist nur meine Meinung als Fritzbox 7360 Nutzer  (Habe aber auch schon einen Speedport W721v, W722v im Einsatz gehabt.)


----------



## Robstar85 (21. Mai 2014)

ja muss halt jeder selbst entscheiden ob man den großen Funktionsumfang einer Fritzbox braucht (was für Funktionen sind das eigentlich die der Speedport nich kann?) oder Unterwegs im WLAN surfen. Es sind ja nicht nur die privaten Wlans die man nutzen kann sondern alle Telekom Hotspots (Bahnhof,in ICE's, McDonald, Cafes...)und das sind schon ordentlich viele. Da ich beruflich viel unterwegs bin is das für mich äusserst nützlich. Kann man auch mal mit nem Tablet ohne 3G unterwegs surfen.

sicherlich sind die Fritzboxen tolle Geräte. Ich finds nur schade dass man die Speedports immer so ungerechterweise verteufelt obwohl sie auch nur zuverlässig das tun was sie sollen. 

Und sind die meisten Speedports nich auch nur Fritzbox im anderen Gehäuse? also Hersteller AVM?


----------



## Lyph (21. Mai 2014)

Wie es aussieht war der Schuldige nicht das Modem sondern der Splitter. Jetzt funktioniert alles wieder und somit komme ich um einen Modem-Neukauf herum.
Trotzdem möchte ich mich für alle Antworten bedanken und zumindest bin ich jetzt in der Thematik etwas schlauer.
Ein neuer Modem-Kauf wird in den nächsten Jahre sowieso anstehen.


----------



## Decrypter (21. Mai 2014)

Ganz klar Fritz Box 7360 !
Die ist einem Speedport W724 haushoch überlegen und den Aufpreis mehr als wert !
Alleine die zahlreichen Funktionen im Telefoniepart können Gold wert sein. Der Speedport Geräte mögen technisch gesehen sicherlich nicht schlecht sein. Aber die äußerst spartanisch gehaltene und zudem sehr rudimentäre Firmware bietet nicht einmal im Ansatz die Möglichkeiten, was eine FritzBox kann. Auch würde ich bedenken, das es die Speedport Geräte in der Mietversion nur noch mit 12 Monaten MVLZ gibt und die aufgerufenen 129 € bei der Magenta Truppe sind defenitiv völlig überteuert für die gebotene Leistung. Wenn du also nur 1 analogen Anschluss brauchst, ist die 7360 erste Wahl. 7390 ist Auslaufmodell und hat ein grottenschlechtes Modem, welches an Infinion Ports massig Probleme bereitet und der Nachfolger 7490 ist zwar technisch jetzt auf gleicher Höhe wie die 7360, aber dafür aufgrund der zusätzlichen Möglichkeiten wie S0-Bus unnötig, wenn man keine digitalen ISDN Endgeräte wie ISDN Telefone oder ISDN Telefonanlagen weiter betreiben will und eben dementsprechend teurer.


----------



## mrfloppy (22. Mai 2014)

Wenn er nen 16K Anschluss hat wohl mit ADSL 2+ dann Finger weg von der 7490 . Die scheint genauso besch... Zu laufen auf ADSL ADSL 2+ wie der Vorgänger . Gestern bei einem Kunden gewesen der die Box hat an einem ADSL2+ anschlus und synchronisiert mit 1M mit direkten Abbruch . 10 Jahre fritze dran und fast 8M möglich . Defekt der 7490 ausgeschlossen weil der Kunde diese schon deswegen umgetauscht hatte


----------



## Gast20180803 (22. Mai 2014)

wenn du nen vertrag hast bekommst du einen neuen router von der drosselkom gestellt im austausch mit dem alten , mal nen t-punkt aufsuchen oder Kundendienst anrufen


----------



## Decrypter (22. Mai 2014)

allmanso schrieb:


> wenn du nen vertrag hast bekommst du einen neuen router von der drosselkom gestellt im austausch mit dem alten , mal nen t-punkt aufsuchen oder Kundendienst anrufen



Aber eben nicht kostenlos !
Die Zeiten sind lange vorbei. Entweder ein Speedport auf Mietbasis (hier seit neuesten eben mit 12 Monaten MVLZ statt wie bisher monatlich kündbar) oder aber eben zum völlig überhöhten Wucherpreis als Kaufgerät. Das Mietmodell ist aufgrund der neu eingeführten MVLZ jetzt auch völlig unaktraktiv und bevor ich fast 130 Tacken für ein Speedport mit seinen aufgrund der Firmware sehr eingeschränkten Möglichkeiten bezahle, geb ich lieber ein wenig mehr aus und hab dann ein Gerät, was seinen Preis auch völlig gerecht wird. Klar sind die FritzBoxen teuer. Aber aufgrund ihrer immensen Funktionsvielfalt auch fast uneingeschränkt zu empfehlen. Wäre aber traurig, wenn AVM mit der 7490 in Verbindung mit ADSL/ADSL2 wieder ein Bock geschossen hat. Hier ist ja wohl anscheinend immer noch die mittlerweile veraltete 7270/3270 immer noch das Maß aller Dinge....


----------

